# Say it out loud and figure it out!



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Mrdux
Mrnotdux
Osar
Cdedbdwings
Yib
Mrdux


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

:scratch:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Mrdux
> Mrnotdux
> Osar
> Cdedbdwings
> ...


oh great another one!!!!!!!

*QUACK!*


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> oh great another one!!!!!!!
> 
> *QUACK!*


I'll bet you got it! If not, keep trying!:lol:


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.mrducks.com/AboutUs.aspx


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

diner: F U NE X
waiter: S V F X
diner: F U NE M
waiter: S V F M
diner: OK M N X


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

George Bush's 11th grade short story for English class.
CDEDBD Ducks?
MR Knot Ducks.
OSAR2, CDEDBD Wings?
LILB! MR Ducks.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Upstream said:


> http://www.mrducks.com/AboutUs.aspx


So you guys got it! And there's even a website!?! How funny!

I used to have this posted on a bulletin board in my office and it was a riot watching people trying to figure it out!

To all of you that have been quacking up lately, this one was dedicated to you - *QUACK!*:lol:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Upstream said:


> diner: F U NE X
> waiter: S V F X
> diner: F U NE M
> waiter: S V F M
> diner: OK M N X


Cool - another one! This one is good for in the morning with coffee!:joy:


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

:nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

With Applogies to Weird Al Yankovic

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/weirdalyankovic/iwantanewduck.html


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

BB,CRC?
L,SnoRC
SCS,CMPN

:lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Funny, I'm staying right up the street from MR Ducks this weekend... and we walked by one of their stores on the boardwalk just last night. 

QUACK!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

wow... just wow... :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

WOW! 

I say it louder!


----------

